# Online Gift Stores in Australia - Survey



## vpbm937 (11 mo ago)

I hope everyone is doing well. I am trying to understand the problems faced by gift buyers online when they are looking for gifts. So, I have prepared a survey where I could (try to) solve your problems.
Thanks in advance.
Online Gift Store - Survey


----------

